# Just sharing....



## jennabelle (Jan 6, 2009)

From all this talk about gaining on here its made me go and get more food from my fridge....I've been on a binge all day long....but now I'm all sexed up and I dunno what to do except keep eating.


----------



## TotallyReal (Jan 7, 2009)

Continuing to eat is a pretty good option, I would assert. Further, it can be argued that you should post hottt pix.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 7, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> Continuing to eat is a pretty good option, I would assert. Further, it can be argued that you should post hottt pix.



I concur...


----------



## fromthintofat (Jan 7, 2009)

You must find a way to relieve yourself...:wubu:


----------



## goodthings (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a binge today too, but am definately not feeling sexy. Full yes, sexy no.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 9, 2009)

> From all this talk about gaining on here its made me go and get more food from my fridge....I've been on a binge all day long....but now I'm all sexed up and I dunno what to do except keep eating.



OOOh a future fatty nurse (from your profile)! Very nice :wubu:


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Just had four peices of pizza and now I'm eating a whole bag of chocolate chips. Plan to finish that and then go find something else in my fridge.....wish I had someone in bed with me to witness all the calories I'm eating though.


----------



## TotallyReal (Jan 10, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Just had four peices of pizza and now I'm eating a whole bag of chocolate chips. Plan to finish that and then go find something else in my fridge.....wish I had someone in bed with me to witness all the calories I'm eating though.



nnnnnnn

I blame maine; move to a major metropolitan area /!


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I speak for everyone when I say "Thanks, obnoxious Myspace ads!" Might I recommend chips, peanut butter, milk in any order you like. It's my pick when I'm gettin' a binge on.


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 11, 2009)

Those sound good too. I just want to eat everything in sight right now. Got my belly filled with heineken right now lol.....it is a fattening beer though.  Hopefully it'll help me pack on the pounds.  LOOOOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 11, 2009)

very happy that you want to share your eating experiences here!!! 
you need a fridge always full,it seems...

have a PM!:happy:


----------



## palndrm (Jan 11, 2009)

Even better is to replace your nightstand with a mini fridge


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 12, 2009)

Omg.....such a good idea!!!!!


----------



## rustydog7 (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG, I love hearing about your binge. I suggest having more heineken and a huge bowl of ice cream, maybe the whole 1/2 gallon. You are beautiful, would love pics of your bulging belly near the end of your binge. Pete.:wubu:


----------



## Eden (Feb 11, 2009)

That is awesome that you are discussing your binge here. It's a big turn on! I always binge on Ben and Jerrys icecream and I love ordering pizza.


----------



## imfree (Feb 11, 2009)

While I don't advocate binge eating, I do
think eating and sex are so closely 
related(in how they satisfy) that they're 
almost the same thing.:bow:


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2009)

It does feel great to binge every once in a while huh?
I have had the urge for about the last week or so and have been going thru donuts like there no tomorrow.I'm sooo bad!


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> It does feel great to binge every once in a while huh?
> I have had the urge for about the last week or so and have been going thru donuts like there no tomorrow.I'm sooo bad!



You are the kind of "bad" I love! :wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Why thank you hunny:kiss2:


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Why thank you hunny:kiss2:



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2009)

imfree said:


> While I don't advocate binge eating, I do
> think eating and sex are so closely
> related(in how they satisfy) that they're
> almost the same thing.:bow:



*Eating 40oz of lasagna isn't a binge for me, that big
tummy of mine accommodates it rather nicely! 
Perhaps "binge" is really in the eye of the beholder.:bow:


----------

